# Gear For Basic



## Ninja9186 (29 Aug 2005)

When and where do you get issued you're gear for BMQ?   I friend of mine got his issued a few weeks before goin out but he was goin to Kingston for Reserve training, I'm goin to Borden for Reg Force Infantry.

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Aug 2005)

Borden=Reg Infantry, nope.  Your are probably being sent to PAT platoon, till your the next course in St. Jean starts.  You will get your kit when they decide to give it to you.


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Aug 2005)

That's not true Hatchet Man, they are doing bmq in Borden also now and there is talk of extending it to Halifax and Esquilmalt(sp) Your kit gets issued to you at the base on which you are doing BMQ. So for you, you will get your kit at Borden probably early in the first week. Good luck.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Aug 2005)

Really, I stand corrected then. When did this start happening?


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Aug 2005)

Just recently I believe. There is actually a thread about the people who are going there on the board right now. Oct 3rd to Dec 16th who's going, is what it's called I think. Anywho, it sounds like fun.


----------



## Zombie (29 Aug 2005)

Hmmm...I suppose being from Toronto I'll be sent to Borden? I was looking forward to St. Jean! At least I'll have my car there and be able to go home on weekends.


----------



## dearryan (29 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> That's not true Hatchet Man, they are doing bmq in Borden also now and there is talk of extending it to Halifax and Esquilmalt(sp) Your kit gets issued to you at the base on which you are doing BMQ. So for you, you will get your kit at Borden probably early in the first week. Good luck.



A possible BMQ in esquilmalt?? Is this "possibly" for reserves, or reg force? 

Ryan


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Aug 2005)

Just water fountain speak I hear. But it would be concerning reg force BMQ. Again those are just rumours, I have no solid evidence. Indeed the Halifax/Esquilmalt rumour has been around for awhile.


----------



## dearryan (29 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Just water fountain speak I hear. But it would be concerning reg force BMQ. Again those are just rumours, I have no solid evidence. Indeed the Halifax/Esquilmalt rumour has been around for awhile.



Thats some good water fountain speak you are in on. I would certainly like to do my BMQ in BC. 

Ryan


----------



## Fusaki (29 Aug 2005)

They've been doing BMQs out west for at least a few years now. I know guys who went through Esquimalt in early 2003.



> Hmmm...I suppose being from Toronto I'll be sent to Borden? I was looking forward to St. Jean! At least I'll have my car there and be able to go home on weekends.



Unless something has changed recently, your current residence won't have any bearing on where you do basic. People from Toronto have done their BMQ in Esquimalt, and I did BMQ in St Jean with guys from BC.


----------



## Zombie (29 Aug 2005)

Ghostwalk, are you talking reserve or regs? Up till now I thought St. Jean was the only place that reg force BMQ was held. 

Esquimalt would be nice as well, I lived there back in '97...


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

I'm reg force, I have...infront of me, detalied documents about me going to Borden, etc. It's NRTD is being used as our BMQ I think. Overflow man, overflow.


----------



## Dakota (29 Aug 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I suppose being from Toronto I'll be sent to Borden? I was looking forward to St. Jean! At least I'll have my car there and be able to go home on weekends.



Hey Zombie I have seen any Engineers going to Borden yet, but you never know the way people are being shipped all over the place.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

hehe, MIGHT be able to drive the car.... ya never know, we might have a couple of smart asses that keeps the whole platoon in on the weekends.


----------



## Zombie (30 Aug 2005)

Dakota said:
			
		

> Hey Zombie I have seen any Engineers going to Borden yet, but you never know the way people are being shipped all over the place.



I'm still thinking and hoping it will be St. Jean, however Borden makes more sense logistically. The CF wouldn't need to pay for a flight, but like you said you never know! I'm prepared to go anywhere...


----------



## Spartan (30 Aug 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> IâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢m still thinking and hoping it will be St. Jean, however Borden _makes more sense_ logistically. The CF wouldnâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢t need to pay for a flight, but like you said you never know! IâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢m prepared to go anywhereâÃ‚  ¦


Things in the military don't always do that, and you just accept it as is...


----------



## Bradboy (30 Aug 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> IâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢m still thinking and hoping it will be St. Jean, however Borden makes more sense logistically. The CF wouldnâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢t need to pay for a flight, but like you said you never know! IâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢m prepared to go anywhereâÃ‚  ¦



 I live 2 hours from CFB Borden and I'm being sent to St. Jean, Quebec for my BMQ. I'm going 031 Infantry. I've talked to guys on these forums who have been accepted for the same trade and are being sent to Borden. You go where they send you. They won't take into consideration what base is closer for your convenience. At least they didn't for me! But besides, I'd rather travel to another province being I've never seen any other one than Ontario!!  :-[ Cheers.


----------



## Zombie (30 Aug 2005)

Thanks guys...like I said, I'm prepared to go anywhere...


----------



## watson (1 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> I live 2 hours from CFB Borden and I'm being sent to St. Jean, Quebec for my BMQ. I'm going 031 Infantry. I've talked to guys on these forums who have been accepted for the same trade and are being sent to Borden. You go where they send you. They won't take into consideration what base is closer for your convenience. At least they didn't for me! But besides, I'd rather travel to another province being I've never seen any other one than Ontario!!   :-[ Cheers.



yea I live in brampton about an hour from borden and I'm being sent to st jean. When do you start your BMQ Bradboy?


----------

